# xorg 7.0 e trasparenze

## inspiron

ho installato xorg 7.0....

ora come faccio ad attivare le trasparenze?

grazie

----------

## mambro

Trasparenze? Forse vuoi installare XGL.. Dai un occhiata sul forum e su google che di howto ce ne sono una infinità.

----------

## inspiron

non lo so:d

io ho installato xorg 7.0 e kde 3.5.2...

comee faccio ad attivare le trasparenze?

----------

## mambro

Bè ste trasparenze non te le sarai mica inventate, da qualche parte avrai letto che esistono.. non ti dicono anche attraverso cosa ottenerle?

Ti dico così perchè col passaggio a xorg 6.8 era stata introdotta la possibilità di avere delle rudimentali trasparenze reali. Ora, nella mia ignoranza, ti dico che l'unica differenza (o per lo meno la più blasonata) sul piano estetico tra il 6.8 e il 7.0 è che il 7.0 supporta XGL quindi suppongo ti riferisca a quello..

XGL, tanto per dirla spiccia, è quello che ti permette di fare questo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz_2vKq5cZk&search=xgl

----------

## inspiron

ho capito male o l'unico modo per avere le trasparenze su kde 3.5.2 è installare xorg 7.0 e xgl?

in tal caso posso chiedervi il favore di postarmi il link ad una guida per installare xgl?

grazie

----------

## Luca89

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ho capito male o l'unico modo per avere le trasparenze su kde 3.5.2 ï¿½ installare xorg 7.0 e xgl?
> 
> in tal caso posso chiedervi il favore di postarmi il link ad una guida per installare xgl?
> 
> grazie

 

Per fare le "trasparenze" diciamo che ci sono il composite e xgl, il primo basta che lo abiliti in xorg.conf (da qualche parte su internet ci sarÃ  scritto come fare, io in questo momento non me lo ricordo, fai una ricerca) e poi configuri kde per usarlo (dal centro di controllo). il secondo richiede un po piÃ¹ di lavoro. La guida in italiano per installare il secondo la trovi nel forum italiano dedicato alla documentazione.

----------

## inspiron

ma che cambia tra composite e xgl?

----------

## mambro

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma che cambia tra composite e xgl?

 

Il primo fa solo le trasparenze reali (quindi puoi impostare trasparenze su ogni finestra e vedere realmente cosa c'è sotto, anche un'altra finestra) il secondo fa tutte le tamarrate che hai visto nel video che ho postato   :Very Happy:   Tu provali entrambi, poi decidi..

----------

## ercoppa

Se hai ati e driver closed non puoi usare composite! ciao

----------

## inspiron

sto installando xgl seguendo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257.html....

non mi è chiara solo una cosa...

come faccio a far partire xgl ogni volta che faccio partire kde con startx?[/quote]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> sto installando xgl seguendo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257.html....
> 
> non mi è chiara solo una cosa...
> 
> come faccio a far partire xgl ogni volta che faccio partire kde con startx?

 

stai installando un software instabile, sperimentale, destinato a scomparire e progettato per un altro ambiente grafico rispetto al tuo.

perché non installi qualcosa di più compatibile? tipo AIXGL?

[protesta ON]

non mi pare giusto questo gran consigliare di installare XGL. date le premesse è un software non pronto per la produzione (ma nemmeno lontanamente) che può dare solo rogne. non mi pare una gran cosa consigliare a tutti di installarlo, anche alla luce del fatto che dovrà sparire.

se la gente vuole farsi del male, è libera di farlo, ma almeno che non si consigli la strada più dolorosa

[protesta OFF]

----------

## mambro

Io ho installato XGL su ubuntu su un altro pc e lo uso tutti i giorni senza nessun blocco.. Se ha letto la guida si sarà reso conto che il progetto è ancora in via di sviluppo, toccherà a lui scegliere se installarlo o no. D'altronde lui ha chiesto come ottenere le trasparenze e gli ho consigliato le modalità per ottenerle che io stesso ho provato. Di AIXGL ho solo sentito parlare non so nemmeno a che livello di sviluppo sia. So solo che XGL lo uso quotidianamente e funziona, poi magari è solo fortuna.

Per quanto riguarda il desktop manager io lo uso su gnome ma so che c'è modo di farlo funzionare anche con kde e quel video ne è la dimostrazione.

----------

## inspiron

cos'è aixgl?

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma io non contesto che funzioni. dico che è un software sperimentale, che non si sa se lo sviluppo continuerà (pare prorpio di no) e che quindi non mi sembra una cosa corretta spacciarlo come il sacro graal che tutti devono avere. specie se si tratta di utenti inesperti

si finirebbe solo con il generare scompiglio e orde di sistemi non funzionanti

----------

## X-Drum

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Io ho installato XGL su ubuntu su un altro pc e lo uso tutti i giorni senza nessun blocco.. Se ha letto la guida si sarà reso conto che il progetto è ancora in via di sviluppo, toccherà a lui scegliere se installarlo o no. D'altronde lui ha chiesto come ottenere le trasparenze e gli ho consigliato le modalità per ottenerle che io stesso ho provato. Di AIXGL ho solo sentito parlare non so nemmeno a che livello di sviluppo sia. So solo che XGL lo uso quotidianamente e funziona, poi magari è solo fortuna.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il desktop manager io lo uso su gnome ma so che c'è modo di farlo funzionare anche con kde e quel video ne è la dimostrazione.

 

xgl è un incubo da mantenere l'ho usato sul laptop per 2 mesi con ottimi risultati, ma alla fine l'ho rimosso

(lui e le 300 schifezzuole fra pacchetti e workaround) per passare ad un sistema nuovamente *stabile*.

perche? anche se andava benissimo ogni singolo aggiornamento del sistema era troppo oneroso,

per carità tutto fixabile ma a che prezzo?

L'unica è installarlo, farlo partire ed aggiornare il meno possibile la macchina, questo sempre se non si hanno

giornate intere da dedicargli, tutto imho

in ogni caso se si indirizza qualcuno su xgl concordo con quanto detto da k.gothmog, bisognerebbe

prima di tutto portare a conoscenza dell'utente i potenziali svantaggi a cui va incontro.

----------

## mambro

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso se si indirizza qualcuno su xgl concordo con quanto detto da k.gothmog, bisognerebbe
> 
> prima di tutto portare a conoscenza dell'utente i potenziali svantaggi a cui va incontro.

 

Mamma mia, non glielo devo mica vendere.. gli ho detto XGL lo fa, poi si arrangerà lui a capire se può andargli bene o no, non faccio mica il consulente.. comunque probabilmente la sto prendendo troppo sul personale, non importa, sorvoliamo   :Very Happy: 

Piuttosto.. cosa avrebbe di così ingestibile XGL? Il problema è compilare i massicci aggiornamenti? In cosa differisce AIXGL su questo fronte? Non è polemica, voglio solo capire visto che non so   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Mamma mia, non glielo devo mica vendere.. gli ho detto XGL lo fa, poi si arrangerà lui a capire se può andargli bene o no, 
> 
> 

 

ne sei sicuro?  :Razz: 

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non faccio mica il consulente.. comunque probabilmente la sto prendendo troppo sul personale, non importa, sorvoliamo  
> 
> 

 

vero ma dovresti: se ti sei scomodato nel consigliarlo secondo me dovresti anche accennare solamente a questi fattori,

da quello che leggo è a digiuno sull'argomento, cmq nessun attacco personale è solo una mia opionione  :Very Happy: 

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piuttosto.. cosa avrebbe di così ingestibile XGL? Il problema è compilare i massicci aggiornamenti? In cosa differisce AIXGL su questo fronte? Non è polemica, voglio solo capire visto che non so  

 

ha tutto di ingestibile, ho elencato qualcosa prima, inoltre non mi dire che nn ti sei accorto quanto massivamente modifichi alcuni pkg,

è molto delicato da mantenere.

AIXGL dovrebbe risolvere molti di questi problemi, e l'approccio dovrebbe essere piu' "pulito"

----------

## mambro

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ha tutto di ingestibile, ho elencato qualcosa prima, inoltre non mi dire che nn ti sei accorto quanto massivamente modifichi alcuni pkg,
> 
> è molto delicato da mantenere.
> ...

 

Ti dico, io su ubuntu l'ho impostato in modo che, direttamente da gdm, scelga se avviare XGL o X normale (se a qualcuno interessa questa è la guida http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389&p=1 che si può facilmente adattare a gentoo credo) Quindi è abbastanza indolore il passaggio da uno all'altro. Per gli aggiornamenti ogni giorno mi aggiorna qualche pacchetto ma è tutto abbastanza semplice visto che, essendo binari, in pochi secondi fa tutto. Ovviamente non so come sia la situazione su gentoo visto che non l'ho provato. In teoria l'unico peso in più dovrebbe essere la compilazione massiccia di tutti gli aggiornamenti.. o c'è altro?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Piuttosto.. cosa avrebbe di così ingestibile XGL?

 

ne parlavo giusto oggi con deadhead. mi permetto di riportare alcuni passaggi della conversazione

XGL è sempre stato un progetto di test, senza nesuna pretesa di stabilità; secondariamente (ma non meno importante) perché i produttori di schede video non l'hanno per nulla visto di buon occhio. hanno dettato delle linee guida che secondo loro potevano andare meglio, e stranamente erano d'accordo e hanno proposto qualcosa di utile e funzionante. da qui AIXGL

tant'è vero che AIXGL è già in portage; XGL no. più che altro alcune delle patch di AIXGL sono già entrate nella distribuzione di X11-7.1; di XGL invece non si vede in giro niente, tra le "cose ufficiali".

il mercato lo sta eliminando da solo. è comunque stata una buona piattaforma di test. ha indicato alcune possibili strade.

poi non vorrei dire... ma chi ha raccolto il progetto AIXGL e lo sta portando avanti? RedHat in persona, e questo dice già tutto.

perché non contribuire a XGL? oppure EXGL? perché proprio AIXGL?

non sono degli stupidi, in RedHat... se hanno fatto quella scelta vuol dire che quella è destinata a rimanere; se non definitivamente, sempre più degli altri

----------

## X-Drum

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ovviamente non so come sia la situazione su gentoo visto che non l'ho provato. In teoria l'unico peso in più dovrebbe essere la compilazione massiccia di tutti gli aggiornamenti.. o c'è altro?

 

e scusa ti sembra poco?

se non hai mai visto che alchimie bisogna operare per far girare xgl (patch su parecchi pacchetti)

mi sa che non puoi esprimere un giudizio   :Rolling Eyes: 

ah ovviamente essendo un forum su gentoo, anche se la discussione era Xgl c'è di mezzo gentoo :>

edit:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non sono degli stupidi, in RedHat... 

 

beh.........................................

dai scherzo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Ovviamente non so come sia la situazione su gentoo visto che non l'ho provato. In teoria l'unico peso in più dovrebbe essere la compilazione massiccia di tutti gli aggiornamenti.. o c'è altro? 
> 
> e scusa ti sembra poco?

 

E allora è colpa di gentoo che non ha pacchetti binari   :Twisted Evil:  Su ubuntu funziona senza patchare o compilare niente   :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *mambro wrote:*   

> E allora è colpa di gentoo che non ha pacchetti binari   Su ubuntu funziona senza patchare o compilare niente  

 

asdf questa discussione termina qui

----------

## gamberetto

Scusate la pignoleria: credo che il progetto supportato da RedHat si chiami AIGLX e non AIXGL.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi ci butto anche io nella discussione e porto la mia esperienza:

messo, provato, fico. tolto e rimesso alcune volte, dopotutto non mi ci vuole molto. ho i pacchetti precompilati di tutta la roba stabile e tornare in dietro non Ã¨ complicato se si sa come funziona portage. 

per quanto riguarda la discussione "attualmente Ã¨ meglio xgl o aiglx" ci sono un po' di precisazioni da fare, soprattutto riguardanti l'hardware. se uno ha una scheda ati >9200 o una nvidia _non_ puÃ² utilizzare aiglx in quanto utilizza esclusivamente i driver open e quindi per avere l'accelerazione 3d bisogna avere una intel (mi sembra come k.gothmog) in caso contrario semplicemente aiglx non si attiva. per i possessori di schede con driver proprietari l'utilizzo degli stessi Ã¨ subordinato ad un  rilascio che comprenda le nuove chicche.

@mambro: altra cosa non da poco che devi fare per eseguire xgl Ã¨ il dover specificare il path dei driver open per compiz. calcola che hai metÃ  roba che funziona con un driver e metÃ  con un'altro in quanto ne l'uno nÃ¨ l'altro sono completi. per poter eseguire alcune cose devi per forza loggarti nuovamente senza xgl altrimenti non puoi far andare tutte le applicazioni che si basano sulle opengl in quanto non hai il direct rendering ma solo l'indirect.

----------

## mambro

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @mambro: altra cosa non da poco che devi fare per eseguire xgl Ã¨ il dover specificare il path dei driver open per compiz. calcola che hai metÃ  roba che funziona con un driver e metÃ  con un'altro in quanto ne l'uno nÃ¨ l'altro sono completi. per poter eseguire alcune cose devi per forza loggarti nuovamente senza xgl altrimenti non puoi far andare tutte le applicazioni che si basano sulle opengl in quanto non hai il direct rendering ma solo l'indirect.

 

Si ho notato che alcune applicazioni funzionano male, ma ho pensato che fosse perchè è un progetto ancora non completo. Comunque appena finisco gli esami provo AIGLX sull'ibook che ha una radeon 9200 che funziona con l'accelarazione 3d dei driver inclusi nel kernel, quindi dovrebbe andare... vedremo che succede   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> poi non vorrei dire... ma chi ha raccolto il progetto AIXGL e lo sta portando avanti? RedHat in persona, e questo dice già tutto.
> 
> perché non contribuire a XGL? oppure EXGL? perché proprio AIXGL?
> ...

 

Forse perché XGL è un progetto SUSE   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Rolling Eyes:  quindi, se ho ben capito....

io che ho una ati non ho modo di attivare le trasparenze perchè

AIGLX non è supportato

XGL non è consigliabile

composite non posso perchè ho ati-drivers

 :Rolling Eyes:  corretto?

però... spiegatemi nà roba, ma che diff c'è tra XGL e AIGLX? io ho visto dei video dimostrativi e sinceramtne nn mi è chiara la differenza.

alla fine fanno le stesse cose...

----------

## tizio

puoi portar pazienza che prima o poi arrivano stabili   :Razz:  forse...

comunque composite puoi usarlo... se rinunci al direct rendering   :Confused: 

e intanto puoi sempre usare aterm eterm xchat... tanti bei programmini che hanno trasparenze "fasulle" 

comunque di XGL e AIGLX si trova tanta bella documentazione e video dimostrativi... ma EGLX?? non trovo nulla... che e'?

----------

